# أنواع التكييف المركزي



## mona.noor (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*ما الفرق بين 
compressor - chiller-unit
و
package -chiller-unit
و
ondensing-unit
بالتفصيل الممل*​


----------



## mohamed mech (15 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
التكييف المركزى ينقسم الى الاتى 
اولا نظام التبريد بالتمدد المباشر و هو نوعان
1- وحدات مجمعة و هى عبارة عن جهاز شباك كبيير بيركبله دكت و يوضع خارج المكان المراد تكييف و هى حتى 200 طن تبريد تقريبا 
2- وحدات منفصلة Main Split و هى زى الوحدات الاسبلت العادية بس كبييرة ايضا و يمكن وضع وحدة مناولة الهواء داخل المكان او خارجه و لها دكت كبير ايضا و هى حتى ....
و منها انواع صغيرة تسمى الوحدات المخفية حى 5 طن تبريد
و مواسير اللنحاس المستخدمة لهذه الانواع تتراوح من اقل من البوصة الى 3 بوصة
و علينا تصور كمية الفريون اللازمة لمثل هذا النظام و انا شاحن قبل كده وحدة اسبلت بحوالى 7 اسطوانات من الحجم الكبير و علينا تصور ايضا ماذا يحدث فى حاله تسرب تلك الشحنة
ثانيا نظام التبريد باستخدام الماء 
و فيه يتم استخدام نفس النظام السابق بس الفريون مبيخرجش من الماكنة و مبيشمش ريحة الهواء هو بس بيتعامل مع المياه من خلال الكويل او المبادل الحرارى ان صح التعبيير
و هو ايضا ببساطة عبارة عن مبرد المياه اللى بنشرب منه كانا بس على كبيير و محدش بيشرب منه لان المياه الباره اللى بتنتج عنه بتستخدم لتبريد الهواء حيث كان .
و هو يتميز عن النظام السابق بان المساحة اللازمة لاختراق المبنى اقل ب 4000 مرة لان كثافة الماء 1000 كجم لكل متر مكعب اما الهواء فكثافتة حوالى 1.2 كجم لكل متر مكعب لان الحرارة النوعية لماء 4.1 و للهواء حوالى 1 و لهذا السبب يكون استخدام التكييف المركزى بنظام التشلر او المياه المبردة افضل للاحمال الحرارية الكبيرة
و انواعه هى 1-- تشلر يتم تبريده بالهواء و يجب وضعة فى الخارج اوعلى السطح
 2-- تشلر يتم تبريده بالماء و هذا يمكن وضعة داخل المبنى او فى القبو او مغطى و هو يحتاج الى برج تبرد و البرج عوز طلمبات و معالجة كميائية و فلاتر رمال 
و هذه الانواع السلبقة من التشلرات قد تكون لها ضاغط ترددى عادى او دورانى و هى للقدرات المتوسطة
اما الضاغط الحلزونى و الطارد المركزى فهو الكنج بتاع كل التشلرت و التى تزيد قدرته عن 2000 طن تبريد لكل تشلر و عد انتو بقه 


هذا و الله اعلى و اعلم


----------



## alswidi (4 أبريل 2009)

نرجوا منكم ان توضح عن الاسبلت والوحدات المجمعة


----------



## Sabtooh (4 أبريل 2009)

أخي العزيز انا راح ابسط لك المسائل أكثر ...
1- النظام الاول يسمى نظام دي اكس او نظام التبريد عن طريق الغاز وهو المنتشر الآن في اغلب الآماكن المكيفة وهو ينقسم إلى ثلاث انواع رئيسية: 
- الويندو النظام القديم والمنتشر بشكل واسع وياتي على شكل مستطيل ويوضع داخل فتحة في الجدار تكون الواجهة له داخل المبنى والكمبرسيل الذي يكون داخل الوحدة نفسها خارج المبنى .
- السبليت النظام الاكثر شيوعاً في هذه الفترة وتكون وحدة التبريد داخل المبنى والكمبريسر يكون خارج المبنى وتوصل الوحدة مع الكمبريسرعن طريق انابيب تسمى ريفركشن بيب لتكتمل عملية التكييف وتكون بسمك 75 ملم في الاغلب ومسافة لا تزيد عن 32 متر في احسن الظروف وتعتمد على نوع المكيف وحجمه بحسب الاطنان الهوائية او وحدات التكييف مثل سي اف ام او أل اس او ام أل اس وينقسم هذا النوع إلى عدة انواع منها: اسبليت وال ماونتن او اسبليت كاسيت او اسبليت ستان وهو النوع الذي لا يعمل بدون مجاري هواء ويكون جاهزا منذ شرائه للاستخدام فقط عليك ركيب وحدة التبريد داخل المبنى وحدة الكمبريسر خارج المبنى ومن ثم توصيل البيبات وبعدها يصبح المكيف جاهزا للاستخدام واعلى سعة لها 5 طن واقل سعة 1.5 طن . النوع الاخر هو سبليت دكت وهو يركب في السقف ويوصل بمجاري هواء وبأدوات مختلفة لتوزيع الهواء بأشكال متنوعة واحجام مختلفة على حسب حجم مكعبات الهواء المراد اخراجها منها وهذه لها شرح منفصل لوحدها . واعلى سعة للدكت اسبلت هي 6.6 طن واقل سعة 1.5 طن
- النوع الثالث هو الباكج وهو يتكون من قطعة واحدة وتوزع الهواء عن طريق مجاري الهواء ويوضع خارج المبنى او فوق الاسطح في الاغلب لان حجمه يكون كبير وسعته تصل الى 50 طن واقل سعة له 4 طن .
2- نظام الجل واتر وهو نظام التبريد عن طريق الماء المبرد وهو قليل الانتشار رغم افضل كفاءة من النوع لاول وانه معمول به منذ اكثر من 35 سنة ولكن هذا النظام عالي التكلفة والصيانة والتركيب به يأخذ فترة طويلة من الزمن ويركب في الغالب في الاماكن الكبيرة والمباني الشاهقة لان كفاءته في التبريد لا تتغير مع مرور الوقت عكس النظام الاول وهذا النظام معقد نسبياً وله شرح مفصل سوف اوافيك به في موضوع جديد لي في المنتدى .
3- نظام الدستانس وهو نظام جديد في مجال التكييف ولكنه آخد بالانتشار بشكل واسع لانه يعتبر حاليا افضل نظام تكييف موجود ولكنه حاليا يستخدم للابراج والعمارات ذات الطوابق الكثيرة من 30 طابق وما فوق وتكون تكلفته اقل من تكلفة الجل واتر ولكنه يعتمد على تبريد الماء المبرد ولكن في محطة مركزية لتبريد الماء . وهذا النظام يقول بعض الخبراء انه النظام الذي سيكون نظام تكييف المستقبل لسهولة صنع محطة مركزية لتبريد الهواء وتوصيلها للوحدات الداخلية للمبنى التى تبث الهواء . وهذا ايضا سيكون ضمن موضوعي المفصل جدا عن التكييف الذي سوف انزله في المنتدى بحكم خبرتي الواسعة في نظام التكييف بحكم عملي كمهندس في اكبر شركات التبريد في الخليج .
وعلى فكرة اخي العزيز صحيح ان مجال التكييف معقد وبحره واسع ولكنه مجال ممتع في الناحية العملية وانا لا امل ولا اتعب من البحث والمعرفة والعمل في مجال التكييف ...​


----------



## على الشاعر (5 أبريل 2009)

الله الله على المنتدى الرائع

جزاكم الله كل الخير على ما تقدموه لنا 

وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## alaa eldin farag (6 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## afou2d (7 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه الاضافه


----------



## محمودصابر (8 أبريل 2009)

شرح جيد سبتون و فى انتظار المزيد جزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## ايمن حسين (9 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا ولكن اود ان يؤيد الشرح بالصور التى توضح تفاصيل كل نظام


----------



## alaa_84 (9 يوليو 2009)

*جزاك الله خير الجزاء وشكراً على الإضافة*​


----------



## حسام محمد (9 يوليو 2009)

شكرا الك اخي الكريم 
موفق ان شاء الله


----------



## hend abdallh (7 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على هذية المعلومات


----------



## *المتوكل على الله* (7 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## بن عباس (29 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
شرح مفيد
هل أطمع في تكلفة تقديرية لطن التبريد في كل من الأنظمه حتى يفيدنا في الإختيار


----------



## eng_maher_dallal (29 ديسمبر 2009)

ماشا الله عنك اخي الله يبارك فيك 
استمر وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## msaid999 (29 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا ... :68::14:


----------



## على العشرى (26 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله لكم


----------



## saher haz (26 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله جميعا خير الجزاء


----------



## ابو ناصر نابلسي (1 يونيو 2010)

مشكورين:20:


----------



## M.Fat7y (11 يونيو 2010)

يا ريت حد يوضح لنا بطريقة مباشرة الأسس التي علي أساسها يتم تحديد وإختيار نظام التكييف في المباني


----------



## مى الوكيل (10 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سيفاك (10 أغسطس 2010)

*شرح جميل لكل الأخوة مشكورين لجهودكم /b]*


----------



## مستريورك (10 أغسطس 2010)

الاخوة الكرام مشكورين جداااااااا

وكل عام وانتم والمسلمين بخير


----------



## salahelden74 (31 أغسطس 2010)

انا اول مره اسمع ان تكييف الباكج ممكن توصل سعته الحراريه الى 200 طن تبريد 
اللى انا اعرفه انه بتوصل سعته الى 20 طن تبريد ويوجد 25 طن تبريد كحد اقصى 
ويوجد شركه فى الامارات تسمى ksm تصنع باكج بسعه 60 طن تبريد اما اكثر من ذلك 
لم اسمع حقيقا


----------



## السيد حلاوة (31 أغسطس 2010)

تشيلر
2000 طن الفين طن تبريد
2000 rt
ممكن اعرف مصدر الكلام ده ولو حتى كتالوج لاى شركة
وكمان بكج 200 طن
ممكن اعرف ايضا اى كتالوج فيه الكلام ده؟
لتعم الفائدة وكذاكم الله خير
او حتى من خلال تقرير على النت او ماشبه ذلك
ولكم كل الشكر


----------



## السيد حلاوة (31 أغسطس 2010)

*توضيح*

ممكن يكون قصدك 200 كيلو وات تبريد للباكج
وهذا صحيح
وقصدك 2000 كيلو وات تبريد بالنسبة للتشيلر وهذا ايضا قريب من الصواب
اما هذه الارقام بالطن تبريد شىء مستحيل الا فى نوع اسمه تكييف بالامتصاص وذلك باستخدام اليثيوم بورمويد
على العموم مرفق لكم صورة من كتالوج للاتشيلر
وممكن تتابعو هذا الموضوع
اتمنى من الله يفيدكم
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t195243.html


----------



## حويجه (5 فبراير 2011)

شكراَ على هذه المعلومات القيمه وننتظر الشرح المفصل ان شاء الله


----------



## نظم الربيع للتكييف (5 فبراير 2011)

*مكيفات من الصين باسعار مغريه نوعيات مشهوره من مصانع عريقه*

السلام عليكم
نبيع مكيفات سبلت صينى نوع ممتاز اسعار ممتازه اسعار تبدا من 1150 ريال لحجم 18000 وحده من الصين ماركات مشهوره وكذلك 24000 وحده 1350 ريال .
حيث انك تعلم ان سعر المكيف السبلت الثماني عشر وحده في الصين يباع في الاسواق الصينه بسعر يبدا من 800 ريال الي 1200 ريال مع التركيب حسب شهرة الشركه ولكن هنا الموردين هم الذين يرفعون السعر .
ولكن اليوم يمكنك ان تستورد من الصين بسعر الصين معنا حتى ولو كان مكيف واحد نطلبه لك مع الكونتيرات التي نطلبها .
الرجاء الاتصال بنا 4452345 الرياض جوال 0565822284
شاكر لكم

ويسرنا أن نقدم لكم عروضنا المميزة لسنة 2011 للمكيفات الموجوده لدينا في السعودية وهي :
مكيفات الاسبلت :
1 – مكيف سبلت 12الف وحده ( 1250 ريال )
2 – مكيف سبلت 18الف وحده ( 1550 ريال )
3 – مكيف سبلت 24الف وحده ( 1850ريال )
4 – مكيف سبلت 30الف وحده ( 2400ريال )
5 – مكيف سبلت 36الف وحده( 3100 ريال)
كمبرسر ياباني - تركيب مجانا 
----------------------------------------------------------------
لدينا عروض خاصه للشركات والمجمعات السكنية والشقق المفروشه والمستشفيات والمستوصفات والمساجد والمدارس هو :
العرض الاول : اشتر 100 مكيف و احصل على 15 شاشه ال سي دي 32 بوصة مجانا . ( التركيب مجانا ) وهذا العرض يفيد للشقق المفروشه والمجمعات السكنية والمهتمين .
العرض الثاني : اشتر 100 مكيف واحصل على 15 تذكره دوليه مجانا وهذا العرض يفيد الشركات والمجمعات السكنيه والمهتمين . ( التركيب مجانا ) .

لدينا جميع انواع المكيفات الشباك والدولابي والكست والمركزي والتشيلير بأسعار منافسه .

موزعين معتمدين لاشهر ماركات المكيفات : ال جي - فوجي - سانيو - قري - دايكن - جبسون - كارير وجميع شركات التكييف .

قسم الصيانه :
1- صيانة جميع انواع المكيفات 
2– تركيب والتمديد والتأسيس 
3- الصيانة الدوريه 
4- عقود سنوية . 
5 - لدينا افضل جهاز لتنظيف مكيف الاسبلت بالطريقه اليابانيه ليصبح مكيفك جديد دائما مع عمالتنا المهره .

قسم الجملة : اسعار خاصة للشركات والمجمعات السكنية والشقق المفروشه والمستشفيات والمستوصفات والمساجد والمدارس .

ضمان سنة المكيف و سبع سنوات الكمبروسير .
اسعار خاصه للكميات الكبيره ونورد من الصين وكوريا واليابان وامريكا وتايلاند حسب الطلب والمقاسات .
نوصل الى اى مكان في السعوديه 

نظم الربيع للتكييف
المعرض : حي الريان شارع احمد بن حنبل شرق مستشفي التأمينات مقابل البنك السعودي الهولندي
تلفون / 4912663 جوال / 0565822284


----------



## م. رياض النجار (5 فبراير 2011)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t229645.html


----------



## م. رياض النجار (5 فبراير 2011)

المواصفات العالمية تقول إن الباكج لا يزيد عن 100 طن تبريد وما فوق ذلك يجب تركيب نظام مركزي


----------



## abdelsalamn (12 فبراير 2012)

*جزاكم الله كل الخير *


----------



## abdelsalamn (28 يونيو 2013)

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## abdelsalamn (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*جزاك الله خير الجزاء*


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (25 أكتوبر 2013)

رجاء المرور على موضوعي : وحدات التكييف المتواجدة بالأسواق


----------



## elyazidmohamed (13 ديسمبر 2013)

غفوت بامان وحولى رفاقى فاستيقظت فلم اجد حولى سوى الذئاب فلا اعلم هل اطل الذئاب رفاقى ام ان رفاقى تحولوا الى ذئاب


----------



## elyazidmohamed (13 ديسمبر 2013)

غفوت بامان وحولى رفاقى فاستيقظت فلم اجد حولى سوى الذئاب فلا اعلم هل اكل الذئاب رفاقى ام ان رفاقى تحولوا الى ذئاب


----------



## eng. hassn (28 نوفمبر 2014)

بارك الله بيكم


----------

